# Tiffany and Co Atlas Collection



## Couturegrl

Hey everybody!! Just wanted to get some feedback about Tiffany's Atlas collection.

I am liking it more and more every time that I see it...in fact, I almost bought a piece of the collection when I was at T&Co today getting a necklace cleaned! 

How 'classic' do you think it is? TIA!


----------



## shizuka

i like the atlas and 1837 tiffany collections.

which particular design do you intend to buy?


----------



## Couturegrl

Its the silver necklace that is very thin and long...its $250 and comes on a 16 inch chain, which I plan to lenghten to an 18 inch chain


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I like the atlas collection.  I am really partial to the cuff in 18k.  Someday....


----------



## xikry5talix

I think the Atlas collection classic. Classy and simple but not screaming Tiffanys.


----------



## Megadane

I have the Atlas toggle necklace and bracelet set and liked it when bf bought it for me last January (06)but now it's lost it's luster to me.  I'd rather have the heart shaped tag necklace and bracelet set which was my first choice but they (Toronto's Tiffany and Co store) were out of the heart tag necklace when we were in To for a function and I wanted a new set to wear that night so we went for the atlas collection.  I'd like to sell it on eBay but with all of the fakes it would probably get pulled!  Arrg!!  But I do like alot of the other Atlas collection as they are quite different from other T & C pieces.  I also have the 1837 atlas charm bracelet and love that


----------



## bullshopper

the atlas is a very classic collection and will be around for a very long time.


----------



## Couturegrl

^Thanks! Thats what I was hoping.

I have pretty much every silver piece from the Return to Tiffany's and the 1837 collection. I love them, but I am trying to now collect more subtle pieces


----------



## nancypants

i have the silver ring (the older style which i loooooooove) and the cuff bracelet. i love the roman numerals.. it's so classy.


----------



## gingerfarm

Is it this one?? I think this one is pretty...


----------



## bagsforme

I have a ring I bought years ago.  I find it very difficult to keep clean and polished between the numbers.


----------



## shopafrolic

i love that necklace, i really like the atlas watches actually.


----------



## icechampagne

I got this one for Christmas 

Tiffany & Co. | Item | Tiffany AtlasÂ® pendant. 18k white gold. | United States

Except it was silver; not white gold. I love it!!


----------



## Couturegrl

Actually, the necklace I want is the 'stick' style...very long and thin.


----------



## Michelle1025

I love the Atlas line. 
OT: How much is cleaning? Like ten bucks or so?


----------



## ilzabet

i looooove the atlas collection.  since tiffany SAs can only wear tiffany pieces during work hours, "my" SA wears the diamond and roman numerals band as her "wedding" band while she's working.  it's SO pretty and classy.  the bangle is gorgeous too.

i like the silver pieces as well.  something about the roman numerals.  very sophisticated and clean looking.


----------



## xikry5talix

Michelle1025 said:


> I love the Atlas line.
> OT: How much is cleaning? Like ten bucks or so?


 
Depends on what it is. I think it's $5 for earrings, $10/15 for necklace...etc.


----------



## Swanky

I have the thin Atlas band w/ the Roman numerals.
I've had it for about 10 yrs, I really like it still!


----------



## Couturegrl

Michelle-- My choker was $15 dollars to clean.

Irritating though bc it won't be done until Saturday!!! They were backed up like 4 days!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Couturegrl said:


> Michelle-- My choker was $15 dollars to clean.


 
That's too bad. Back when I was a hardcore Tiffany sterling fan (maybe 5-7 years ago), they used to do cleanings for free! $15 is a lot for a cleaning.


----------



## Couturegrl

^I agree!! I wish they still cleaned things for free!!

My necklace was just getting this gross blackish tarnish on it, so I HAD to do it 

What irritates me even more is that because it wouldn't be ready for 4 days (and I live about 30 minutes from the store) I asked if they could ship it back to my house.

Their response was sure they could...for $14 bucks! 

Oh, well...I am sure when I see it all new looking and sparkly I'll get over it!! LOL


----------



## tweetie

It's totally classic - I've had some of my old design Atlas pieces for around 10 years!


----------



## ilzabet

Couturegrl said:


> My necklace was just getting this gross blackish tarnish on it, so I HAD to do it


 
completely OT but:  plain ol' regular sterling silver polish will take care of that too (they make it for jewlery/flatwear/etc).  i got a huge tub for like 5 dollars.  it lasts forever and there's something really satisfying about making it shine yourself...


----------



## Couturegrl

^oooohhhh good idea...is there a certain brand you use??


----------



## mello_yello_jen

*couturegrl* - you should consider getting the silver polishing cloth from tiffany's!  it works absolute WONDERS.  When I got it, it was $10 for the small and it brings my tiffany's sterling silver pieces back to the brand new shine.


----------



## Couturegrl

^Cool!! I will have to grab some next time I am at Tiffany's 

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ilzabet

Couturegrl said:


> ^oooohhhh good idea...is there a certain brand you use??


 
i use something called wright's silver cream.  hubby originally bought it for his fancy pants cookware, but one day i noticed the first paragraph on the tub says it's intended for sterling silver, silver plate, and silver jewelry.  i know that sounds scary, but it really does work wonders on both the cookware and my tiffany pieces (got to love a multitasking product).


----------



## Couturegrl

Cool!! I will check it out!! Thanks so much...my silver jewlery really needs a good cleaning *especially my earrings!!


----------



## lovely_bag

There is this one ring, it might be too small for me, maybe they have more rings in larger sizes in the store.

it this a nice ring?
what is you opinion on the atlas design in general?

http://www.tiffany.at/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=GRP03240&mcat=&cid=&search_params=s+1-p+3-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+atlas&search=1


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I have an Atlas watch.  I love it.  As for this ring, it is pretty, but it is also a smaller ring.  If you like smaller pieces, it is beautiful.  

Here is a piece with a similar look, but it is a little wider:

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...1-p+14-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Atlas&search=1


This is the open Atlas ring design
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...1-p+15-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Atlas&search=1


----------



## lovely_bag

AntiqueShopper said:


> I have an Atlas watch.  I love it.  As for this ring, it is pretty, but it is also a smaller ring.  If you like smaller pieces, it is beautiful.
> 
> Here is a piece with a similar look, but it is a little wider:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...1-p+14-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Atlas&search=1
> 
> 
> This is the open Atlas ring design
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...1-p+15-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Atlas&search=1


once again thank you!

i must not wear small jewelry since I am 5'9'' and 70kg - anything small looks ridiculous on me!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I like the Atlas line; it's classic but has a very modern feel to it.  I especially like the ring with diamond and aquamarine.


----------



## neverenoughbags

I just love this:

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...iewPaged-c+-s+1-r+-t+Atlas-ri+-ni+0-x+-pu+-f+

It's such a beautiful bracelet!


----------



## chantal1922

I like Atlas as well. Very classic.


----------



## bagsforme

I have an atlas ring in sterling.  I hate it.  Its impossible to keep polished.  I've even taken it to tiffany to get cleaned and its still black in most of the grooves.


----------



## DearBuddha

I have an Atlas necklace and I LOVE it! It was my first Tiffany's piece and while i find it really difficult to polish, it means a lot to me.


----------



## Stophle

I love the Atlas collection. I have an Atlas necklace and the Atlas lock charm on my Tiffany charm bracelet. 

I honestly don't like Atlas with stones though, I feel like the stones detract from the simplicity of the lines of the roman numerals. So I would vote no on that ring.


----------



## jaded

Stophle said:


> I love the Atlas collection. I have an Atlas necklace and the Atlas lock charm on my Tiffany charm bracelet.
> 
> I honestly don't like Atlas with stones though, I feel like the stones detract from the simplicity of the lines of the roman numerals. So I would vote no on that ring.



I think I prefer w/o stones as well.


----------



## evekitti

I agree, the design doesn't need stones. I like it a lot when stacked with other rings, like in the Tiffany ad.


----------



## ducky112

I like the Atlas line. I recently got the somerset bracelet with the Atlas cube. It's classy looking and modern. The ring you like is very dainty.


----------



## materialgurl

i love this collection as well! simple and classic


----------



## vhdos

I'm not a huge fan of the Atlas designs.


----------



## tiffanysilver

I love the Atlas collection. I have the enameled sterling ring and the lock charm and they complement each other when worn together. I must agree that IMO (rather, our opinion) Atlas looks better without stones. The stones interrupt the clean lines of the pieces.


----------



## lovejt*

what's the best way to clean around the numerals at home? i bought the tiffany polishing spray and i have the cloth but it doesn't get inside around the numerals.. 

it's kind of annoying going to tiffany all the time when it gets dirty often!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

lovejt* said:


> what's the best way to clean around the numerals at home? i bought the tiffany polishing spray and i have the cloth but it doesn't get inside around the numerals..
> 
> it's kind of annoying going to tiffany all the time when it gets dirty often!


 
Maybe you can use a toothbrush and some of the spray?

Which piece do  you have?


----------



## Swanky

toothbrush


----------



## jordanjordan

AntiqueShopper said:


> Maybe you can use a toothbrush and some of the spray?
> 
> Which piece do  you have?



UGH! Why didn't I think of this?  I have a necklace, bracelet, and earrings, and the inside of the numerals are all really tarnished.  I tried a qtip and failed miserably.  I'm so glad I saw this!


----------



## tiffanysilver

Use a soft-bristled brush and rub gently if you do this. Toothbrushes cause micro-scratches and wear away the surface. This method is better for metals like platinum where its mass doesn't wear away, it just deforms. Honestly I would find an alternative, possibly a professional liquid dip or steam cleaning.


----------



## MolMol

reviving an old thread! does anyone have this bracelet?  what do you think?

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...8-r+101323338+101288192-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+-k+


----------



## arnott

Anyone have this necklace?

http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...p+2-c+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+atlas-k+&search=1

I want to know how big it is!


----------



## LVoeletters

All the fashion bloggers are pushing the bracelets and rings from this classic collections. What are your thoughts? Was looking at some of the bracelets to stack with the love but idk how that would look/I have tiny wrists.

http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shoppin...params=s+1-p+1-c+-r+-x+-n+12-ri+-ni+1-t+Atlas


----------



## LVoeletters

*collection


----------



## emchhardy

Can you forward some links to these blogs? I would be curious as to what is being said of this collection.

I wasn't ever a big fan of the Atlas collection but I do like some of the new pieces, especially this:

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite..._params=s+5-p+1-c+288192-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## wintersong

I'd also love to see these blog-posts!!! (:

As for the Atlas collection, I personally prefer Tiffanys dainty and more feminine designs, but I can appreciate the aesthetic. Its definitely a beautiful collection and if someone got me something from it I wouldnt complain haha.


----------



## paruparo

The atlas collection has always been one of my favorites.  Have a few of their (now discontinued) ss pieces. THe only blogger so far that I've seen plugging it is the blonde salad. Ironically, seeing it on her made me not like the newer pieces...


----------



## Storm Spirit

Hmm I've never been a massive fan of their Atlas collections, except maybe the odd piece. There's a little too much going on for my liking.


----------



## LVoeletters

paruparo said:


> The atlas collection has always been one of my favorites.  Have a few of their (now discontinued) ss pieces. THe only blogger so far that I've seen plugging it is the blonde salad. Ironically, seeing it on her made me not like the newer pieces...



I also saw it on songofstyle and shoot I forgot the other it's on my IG


----------



## LVoeletters

emchhardy said:


> Can you forward some links to these blogs? I would be curious as to what is being said of this collection.
> 
> I wasn't ever a big fan of the Atlas collection but I do like some of the new pieces, especially this:
> 
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite..._params=s+5-p+1-c+288192-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+



It popped up on my Instagram so you'd have to check the blonde salad and song of style. The third name escapes me. I don't read the blogs just droll on Instagram lol


----------



## Caz71

I am interested in the silver cuff one...

I did see this new bracelet one in silver. I have to say was disappointed. It didnt look like in the picture! The bar looked so dull. Strange.

http://www.tiffany.com.au/Shopping/...5-p+1-c+287458-r+160323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## LVoeletters

I looked at the silver cuff but I don't want it to damage my love bangle


----------



## BPC

As of  yesterday, or tuesday, my new atlas necklace is no longer available online. It was there Monday and they have a few in the stores here. Wonder why they took it off line.. I shouldn't be concerned, right?? 

I can only see this link because I had it saved. http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/item.aspx?Sku=30480554


----------



## LVoeletters

I just saw your necklace in the boutique- they're unloading a lot today into the boutiques so its gonna be like that till october


----------



## LVoeletters

hope this helps anyone who's looking at it


----------



## Irissy

Oh I like the Tiffanny cuff!


----------



## Alex Cheng

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2298509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps anyone who's looking at it
> 
> View attachment 2298510



What size is your cartier love? Is it a cuff or bracelet?

Also, the atlas cuff comes in 1 size only am I right?

Thanks! (Ps. I saw your reply on the love thread, and I am still contemplating)


----------



## Caz71

The cuff Im interested in and the egg sooo gorgeous. Tiny bow is cute as!!! Congrats


----------



## LVoeletters

Alex Cheng said:


> What size is your cartier love? Is it a cuff or bracelet?
> 
> Also, the atlas cuff comes in 1 size only am I right?
> 
> Thanks! (Ps. I saw your reply on the love thread, and I am still contemplating)



16, the bracelet. I wanted the full effect of it, id only personally want the cuff after I got the bangle... Idk I just love how it goes all the way around my wrist and its stuck on me! It's like part of me
At this point. I'm also thinking of the rosé gold atlas diamond ring... Didn't like it online but in person it's very pretty and the diamonds sparkle very nicely... Could maybe see that and a love ring and some eternity bands in the future?


----------



## LVoeletters

Caz71 said:


> The cuff Im interested in and the egg sooo gorgeous. Tiny bow is cute as!!! Congrats



Thanks! It's a substantial cuff! And the rings coordinate nicely with it!


----------



## LVoeletters

Finally figured out how to upload them!


----------



## LVoeletters

idk who she is but if you type this hashtag all the fashion bloggers are repping atlas.


Out of all, I prefer chiara's... I normally don't cuz she just piles everything on lol.


----------



## LVoeletters

wintersong said:


> I'd also love to see these blog-posts!!! (:
> 
> As for the Atlas collection, I personally prefer Tiffanys dainty and more feminine designs, but I can appreciate the aesthetic. Its definitely a beautiful collection and if someone got me something from it I wouldnt complain haha.



I attached some pics above &#127800;&#127800;


----------



## emchhardy

LVoeletters - Thanks for posting those pictures.  I really like this collection so much better seeing it worn on an actual person.  Those bracelets especially.


----------



## bagsforme

I have the atlas silver ring and have the worst time keeping it from tarnishing.  Would only buy in gold.


----------



## LVoeletters

emchhardy said:


> LVoeletters - Thanks for posting those pictures.  I really like this collection so much better seeing it worn on an actual person.  Those bracelets especially.



Anytime- one more to help!


----------



## Tiff91

I love the Atlas Collection I have a few vintage pieces!


----------



## LVoeletters

Tiff91 said:


> I love the Atlas Collection I have a few vintage pieces!



Please post pics!


----------



## gelbergirl

Atlas Collection


----------



## twitspie

LVoeletters said:


> Anytime- one more to help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2300321


Love this look! We bought the same ring


----------



## twitspie

Tiffany's has clearly been busy...I am assuming they have been given the jewellery as they will wear it to fashion week.  

I do love the Atlas collection but I think some of the bloggers need to pick and choose the pieces they wear together!


----------



## LVoeletters

twitspie said:


> Tiffany's has clearly been busy...I am assuming they have been given the jewellery as they will wear it to fashion week.
> 
> I do love the Atlas collection but I think some of the bloggers need to pick and choose the pieces they wear together!



I agree 100% 
It's just too much, and takes away from each piece. And actually I bought it to coordinate with my love bangle! Which is also rose gold- so I think you'll really love that bangle first! And funny enough I was considering the bow bracelet!!! I wanted something with more impact. And I plan on wearing it similarly to you (this is far too funny!) but I want a very thin metro band. Great minds think alike! Congrats on your new piece!


----------



## twitspie

Thank you!
I love your atlas pieces and how you combine them with your other pieces.  I think we may end up with very similiar pieces! 

I bought my diamond bangle in Dubai and have been making wishists for what to layer it with ever since!


----------



## xblackxstarx

I wish they made the atlas cuff and bangle in gold I'd love it


----------



## LVoeletters

twitspie said:


> Thank you!
> I love your atlas pieces and how you combine them with your other pieces.  I think we may end up with very similiar pieces!
> 
> I bought my diamond bangle in Dubai and have been making wishists for what to layer it with ever since!



I'm dying for a diamond bangle! My aunt told me this week she thinks there's some type of cuff she thinks is mine from when I was younger... I hope we finds it bcuz I would love to revamp it with stones and layer it with my love! Do you have pics of this gold bangle?


----------



## LVoeletters

Has anyone seen or tried the gold pierced cuff?


----------



## xblackxstarx

do they make this ? 



LVoeletters said:


> Has anyone seen or tried the gold pierced cuff?


----------



## Awongyy

Hi I have just gotten the Atlas pierced bracelet in rose gold from my hubby as a b'day gift. I really really love it but now I'm in two thoughts cos I saw the ring and it's lovely. Should I exchange it for the ring or keep the bracelet. Also does the bracelet seem a little too thin or delicate? While I have asked for the bracelet as a pressie, the ring seems more 'substantial'. Would really appreciate the opinions.


----------



## Caz71

Awongyy said:


> Hi I have just gotten the Atlas pierced bracelet in rose gold from my hubby as a b'day gift. I really really love it but now I'm in two thoughts cos I saw the ring and it's lovely. Should I exchange it for the ring or keep the bracelet. Also does the bracelet seem a little too thin or delicate? While I have asked for the bracelet as a pressie, the ring seems more 'substantial'. Would really appreciate the opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2364412



I luv yr bracelet. Keep it!


----------



## chicagocat

I've had the Atlas watch for almost ten years and love it... Timeless Atlas piece imo
I just got an 8 x 10 catalog in mail with lots of Atlas in it and a striking cuff on the cover in rg


----------



## chicagocat

I love this bracelet, too


Awongyy said:


> Hi I have just gotten the Atlas pierced bracelet in rose gold from my hubby as a b'day gift. I really really love it but now I'm in two thoughts cos I saw the ring and it's lovely. Should I exchange it for the ring or keep the bracelet. Also does the bracelet seem a little too thin or delicate? While I have asked for the bracelet as a pressie, the ring seems more 'substantial'. Would really appreciate the opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2364412


----------



## LVoeletters

Awongyy said:


> Hi I have just gotten the Atlas pierced bracelet in rose gold from my hubby as a b'day gift. I really really love it but now I'm in two thoughts cos I saw the ring and it's lovely. Should I exchange it for the ring or keep the bracelet. Also does the bracelet seem a little too thin or delicate? While I have asked for the bracelet as a pressie, the ring seems more 'substantial'. Would really appreciate the opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2364412



It's cute but I like the ring and necklace better


----------



## sammie225

I read on one of the blogs that they had to send the jewelry back after posting them on their blog  
I have to say that I like the collection,especially the rings


----------



## rosebud_7

I'm a fan of the new Atlas pieces...definitely a recharged look of a classic design!  I just ordered the silver bar bracelet from my boutique...they had only mediums and I need a small.  One thing about the round and bar bracelets...get them to fit a bit snug or they'll slide around.  These are perfect for layering....kinda want the rose gold bar with diamonds bracelet next!!  Can't wait till it arrives!!


----------



## bluebichonfrise

Awongyy said:


> Hi I have just gotten the Atlas pierced bracelet in rose gold from my hubby as a b'day gift. I really really love it but now I'm in two thoughts cos I saw the ring and it's lovely. Should I exchange it for the ring or keep the bracelet. Also does the bracelet seem a little too thin or delicate? While I have asked for the bracelet as a pressie, the ring seems more 'substantial'. Would really appreciate the opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2364412




I love this piece! I was actually thinking about getting it but I haven't been to the store to see it in person. I'm typically more for items with a bold presence but I am loving the layered look of dainty pieces as of late. I would definitely keep the bracelet.


----------



## BPC

I love this collection. If I wore bracelets, I'd definitely get one. 

Currently, I only own the pendant. It's a very cute piece that layers nicely. Here's a few pics. On it's own, with my Tiff lock, and with my Cartier Love necklace.


----------



## angiex

rosebud_7 said:


> I'm a fan of the new Atlas pieces...definitely a recharged look of a classic design!  I just ordered the silver bar bracelet from my boutique...they had only mediums and I need a small.  One thing about the round and bar bracelets...get them to fit a bit snug or they'll slide around.  These are perfect for layering....kinda want the rose gold bar with diamonds bracelet next!!  Can't wait till it arrives!!



Let us know when you get it! I just got sized for the rose gold one and loved it so much! Its so simple and dainty to be worn everyday. I also love how pale the rose gold is. Not coppery at all! Mine is coming in 2 weeks~ Can't wait!!!


----------



## angiex

BPC said:


> I love this collection. If I wore bracelets, I'd definitely get one.
> 
> Currently, I only own the pendant. It's a very cute piece that layers nicely. Here's a few pics. On it's own, with my Tiff lock, and with my Cartier Love necklace.



Great pairings! Such beautiful pieces!


----------



## USCGirlie

Hi everyone,

Any thoughts on the new Pierced Bar pendant in RG? I've seen pictures of the pendant on blogger Song of Style, but wanted to get your opinions too of the piece and if you think it's worth the price. Thanks!


----------



## Katy Sarah

I'm excited about the Atlas re launch - it's stunning.  It's quite a chunky, unisex aesthetic and I think the rose gold softens it.  The medium ring with 3 little diamonds in the centre is on my Xmas wish list...


----------



## Caz71

Hi ladies please show me your Atlas jewellery. Lately been obsessing over the pink gold bar bracelet and the silver thin and wider bracelets!  Thanks!!


----------



## Missy1726

Thin Atlas Ring  I LOOOOVE IT!


----------



## Machick333

Just got fr my hubby for bday . YG pendent


----------



## Missy1726

Machick333 said:


> Just got fr my hubby for bday . YG pendent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2518693



I LOOOVE THIS! It's so pretty


----------



## cougster

18k white & diamond pendant.


----------



## Machick333

Missy1726 said:


> I LOOOVE THIS! It's so pretty




Thanks so much !


----------



## Caz71

All yr atlas pieces are gorgeous!


----------



## Caz71

cougster said:


> 18k white & diamond pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2519126



Hi Cougster are you able to model. Its stunning. Thanks!!


----------



## cougster

Caz71 said:


> Hi Cougster are you able to model. Its stunning. Thanks!!




Here it is. I didn't like the chain the pendant came with so I bought a thicker 18 inch box chain for it.


----------



## guccisauro

I know the collection is intended for women (I'm a guy lol) but I have small wrists so I decided to go for it. It's the cheapest bracelet in the collection and I like it a lot.


----------



## twitspie

My rose gold atlas ring


----------



## twitspie




----------



## TrinketTattle

cougster said:


> Here it is. I didn't like the chain the pendant came with so I bought a thicker 18 inch box chain for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2520795



So pretty! I like the chain too, good choice!


----------



## Caz71

thanks for showing me the atlas jewellery. Dying to get something now!


----------



## Machick333

I exchanged my key for the atlas pendant


----------



## amjac2wm

Hi All,

So I need advice! I am contemplating getting the white gold diamond bangle, rose gold bar bracelet and a Van Cleef rose gold heart bracelet (with red heart) to layer. Do you think that the combo works? Thanks in advance!


----------



## LVoeletters

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I have the thin Atlas band w/ the Roman numerals.
> I've had it for about 10 yrs, I really like it still!




Swanky do you have a picture?

I'm trying to pick a small ring but trying to pick one that I could say the same about. &#127803;


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

amjac2wm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So I need advice! I am contemplating getting the white gold diamond bangle, rose gold bar bracelet and a Van Cleef rose gold heart bracelet (with red heart) to layer. Do you think that the combo works? Thanks in advance!



I think it would look nice. You would just need to make sure the chains don't fall under the bangle, so sizing would be important I would think.


----------



## amjac2wm

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I think it would look nice. You would just need to make sure the chains don't fall under the bangle, so sizing would be important I would think.



Thank you! That's a good point, I'd probably get the smallest size in the bar bracelet.


----------



## jenniferaxelrad

does anyone have the open ring?


----------



## Swanky

LVoeletters said:


> Swanky do you have a picture?
> 
> I'm trying to pick a small ring but trying to pick one that I could say the same about. &#127803;



Just saw this, I'll snap a pic soon!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Just wanted to post this link to help clear up some of the bar pendant confusion.

http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=31910226&mcat=148206&cid=288192


----------



## BPC

lilmountaingirl said:


> Just wanted to post this link to help clear up some of the bar pendant confusion.
> 
> http://m.tiffany.com/Mobile/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=31910226&mcat=148206&cid=288192




Yep, but the question was about the white gold version.


----------



## Swanky

It's a little OT now I think


----------



## lilmountaingirl

amjac2wm said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So I need advice! I am contemplating getting the white gold diamond bangle, rose gold bar bracelet and a Van Cleef rose gold heart bracelet (with red heart) to layer. Do you think that the combo works? Thanks in advance!



Yes, of course it works!  Combo of fabulousness!


----------



## LVoeletters

amjac2wm said:


> Thank you! That's a good point, I'd probably get the smallest size in the bar bracelet.




If it's too long still just have them shorten it free of charge. Especially after your recent purchases. The key to dainty layering I've learned is a good fit. I think you're on your way to a jaw dropping stack!


----------



## Cartierangel

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2298509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps anyone who's looking at it
> 
> View attachment 2298510


I wouldn't think to put the Atlas w the Love but it looks great!


----------



## LVoeletters

So excited I have an impulsive little splurge coming my way next week!


----------



## LVoeletters

atlas triple drop earrings!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I just got the bangle and ring and I'm in love!!


----------



## Purrfectionist

MahoganyQT said:


> I just got the bangle and ring and I'm in love!!
> 
> View attachment 3123287




Beautiful set! The ring is on my wish list next.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Purrfectionist said:


> Beautiful set! The ring is on my wish list next.




Thanks. I love them.


----------



## vavaval

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2740187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atlas triple drop earrings!



Those earrings look fab on you! May I ask what size DBY nl that is? Looks beautiful!


----------



## roy40

I instantly fell in love with my Atlas cuff when I saw it about a year ago and bought it for myself on my birthday! 

Here's my stack of the day - my first time wearing it again since my fiancé proposed to me with a LOVE bracelet. I've been too scared to scratch either by stacking, but am finally comfortable doing so ... [emoji13] I think they look AWESOME together.


----------



## CoastalCouture

They do look awesome together. Congratulations to you and your fiancé on your engagement!


----------



## Saywhatyouwant

roy40 said:


> I instantly fell in love with my Atlas cuff when I saw it about a year ago and bought it for myself on my birthday!
> 
> Here's my stack of the day - my first time wearing it again since my fiancé proposed to me with a LOVE bracelet. I've been too scared to scratch either by stacking, but am finally comfortable doing so ... [emoji13] I think they look AWESOME together.
> 
> View attachment 3182596



Yeah, I love that cuff. Looks great with the Love.


----------



## ipudgybear

roy40 said:


> I instantly fell in love with my Atlas cuff when I saw it about a year ago and bought it for myself on my birthday!
> 
> Here's my stack of the day - my first time wearing it again since my fiancé proposed to me with a LOVE bracelet. I've been too scared to scratch either by stacking, but am finally comfortable doing so ... [emoji13] I think they look AWESOME together.
> 
> View attachment 3182596



Wow! That's a great combination!! Congrats on the engagement!


----------



## roy40

Saywhatyouwant said:


> Yeah, I love that cuff. Looks great with the Love.




Thank you!



ipudgybear said:


> Wow! That's a great combination!! Congrats on the engagement!




Thank you so much! They both compliment each other so well - sort of like me and my fiancé.


----------



## LVoeletters

MahoganyQT said:


> I just got the bangle and ring and I'm in love!!
> 
> View attachment 3123287




Love it! What metal did you get the set in, may I ask?


----------



## Christofle

roy40 said:


> I instantly fell in love with my Atlas cuff when I saw it about a year ago and bought it for myself on my birthday!
> 
> Here's my stack of the day - my first time wearing it again since my fiancé proposed to me with a LOVE bracelet. I've been too scared to scratch either by stacking, but am finally comfortable doing so ... [emoji13] I think they look AWESOME together.
> 
> View attachment 3182596



Awesome pieces you've got there.


----------



## MahoganyQT

LVoeletters said:


> Love it! What metal did you get the set in, may I ask?




Sterling silver, which surprisingly wears well on these pieces. I can't say the same for my T square silver bangle.


----------



## Nemesis101

I love my Tiffany atlas padlock watch charm I got. I had been wanting it for years but I was too young to buy it for myself.


----------



## sunshinesash

Loved the Atlas collection when it first came out, and continue to love its classic design! 

I wanted this ring for sooo long, and this past Christmas, my lovely bf bought it for me  
Haven't taken it off since!


----------



## LVoeletters

got this for Christmas. Rose gold atlas ring. Going to get another to compliment it.


----------



## LVoeletters




----------



## MahoganyQT

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3346695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this for Christmas. Rose gold atlas ring. Going to get another to compliment it.




Very nice.


----------



## twinzluvagrl

^ love the jewelry combo!

My boy has the atlas ring in titanium. Looks good! I think its a really cool collection!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

I recently got this from my husband. I have been away, so I only just got it but it was Valentines Gift [emoji4]. I'm addicted to it and haven't taken it off!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

I just got my Valentine's Day present [emoji4]. I have been away so didn't get it until recently. Procrastinating at the library so decided to post it haha. Totally love it and it's my first piece of the atlas collection. [emoji7]


----------



## MatAllston

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> I just got my Valentine's Day present [emoji4]. I have been away so didn't get it until recently. Procrastinating at the library so decided to post it haha. Totally love it and it's my first piece of the atlas collection. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352496



It looks great on you. Does the bracelet spin to the other side of your wrist?


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

MatAllston said:


> It looks great on you. Does the bracelet spin to the other side of your wrist?


Hi MatAllston, thank you for your lovely comment  haha yes it does but i find that with every bracelet unless its a cuff. Maybe it is just me I am not sure. I really like it though


----------



## MatAllston

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Hi MatAllston, thank you for your lovely comment  haha yes it does but i find that with every bracelet unless its a cuff. Maybe it is just me I am not sure. I really like it though



Try to attach a small charm at the clasp. That will even the weight and the bracelet will not spin. Here is what I did with my infinity bracelet.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

MatAllston said:


> Try to attach a small charm at the clasp. That will even the weight and the bracelet will not spin. Here is what I did with my infinity bracelet.


Thats a great idea! Thank you


----------



## simplepurse

Aside from ring finger do you also wear it in you middle finger. Do you think it is better in middle finger?


----------



## LizO...

simplepurse said:


> View attachment 3362406
> View attachment 3362407
> 
> Aside from ring finger do you also wear it in you middle finger. Do you think it is better in middle finger?



Looks good on both finger.
It's just how you feel.
Some day's I prefer the ring finger and sometimes I feel
better wearing a ring at the middle finger.
If you can wear your ring on both.....I am a bit jealous.
The ring looks great, by the way


----------



## simplepurse

LizO... said:


> Looks good on both finger.
> It's just how you feel.
> Some day's I prefer the ring finger and sometimes I feel
> better wearing a ring at the middle finger.
> If you can wear your ring on both.....I am a bit jealous.
> The ring looks great, by the way




Thank you


----------



## LVoeletters

MahoganyQT said:


> Very nice.




Thank you!


----------



## LVoeletters

simplepurse said:


> View attachment 3362406
> View attachment 3362407
> 
> Aside from ring finger do you also wear it in you middle finger. Do you think it is better in middle finger?




I like it on ring finger but if you can switch on and off I would do that! My ring and middle finger are two different sizes


----------



## simplepurse

LVoeletters said:


> I like it on ring finger but if you can switch on and off I would do that! My ring and middle finger are two different sizes




It is 6.5 fit to my all finger in my left hand but if usein my right hand i am size 7 which is not available in my country.


----------



## omniavincitamor

Wearing my open hinged atlas bangle in rose gold today
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/atlas 2_zpsc9jdxdpe.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/atlas1_zpsykzsbnxe.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## PamK

Atlas watch today. One of my favorites!


----------



## Caz71

Hi, does anyone have a modelling pic of the atlas hoop earrings in Silver?

Thank you x


----------



## haruki2008

Caz71 said:


> Hi, does anyone have a modelling pic of the atlas hoop earrings in Silver?
> 
> Thank you x






Here you go!


----------



## Caz71

sorry its the wrong ones hehe. its the mini ones


----------



## MahoganyQT

I got my hoops today for my birthday. I love them!


----------



## Canturi lover

Happy birthday [emoji322]. Do you have a mod shot?


----------



## Caz71

omg thats the hoops I want! enjoy x


----------



## uhpharm01

MahoganyQT said:


> I got my hoops today for my birthday. I love them!
> View attachment 3790903
> 
> View attachment 3790904


Very Nice.  I really like the ring and the bracelet.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Canturi lover said:


> Happy birthday [emoji322]. Do you have a mod shot?



Thank you! Sorry, I left for vacation the next day so I haven't taken a picture with them on yet.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Caz71 said:


> omg thats the hoops I want! enjoy x



I've been wanting them for a while too! I'm very happy with them. Solid yet delicate.


----------



## MahoganyQT

uhpharm01 said:


> Very Nice.  I really like the ring and the bracelet.



Thanks! Finally my set is complete unless I decide I want a pendant too...lol.


----------



## chasy.price

I am a huge fan of this collection. This is my most recent acquisition. Have not taken it off me since I bought it. Please ignore my hair!!


----------



## BPC

chasy.price said:


> View attachment 3797618
> 
> 
> I am a huge fan of this collection. This is my most recent acquisition. Have not taken it off me since I bought it. Please ignore my hair!!



Congrats! Looks lovely. 
I have the same piece in the pendant.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I got the pendant for Christmas so I think my collection is officially complete.


----------



## parcelandpeony

chasy.price said:


> View attachment 3797618
> 
> 
> I am a huge fan of this collection. This is my most recent acquisition. Have not taken it off me since I bought it. Please ignore my hair!!



That is a beautiful bracelet.


----------



## princess.shelby

Bringing this thread back to life... received the Atlas studs as a birthday gift. They are so comfy! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I do find them so shiny they are impossible to photograph on tho! [emoji23]


----------



## haruki2008

My Atlas bracelet stacked with a Ziegfeld pearl bracelet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MahoganyQT

haruki2008 said:


> My Atlas bracelet stacked with a Ziegfeld pearl bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4106843
> 
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk



Just when I thought my collection was complete I see this beautiful bracelet! I immediately hunted one down!


----------



## haruki2008

MahoganyQT said:


> Just when I thought my collection was complete I see this beautiful bracelet! I immediately hunted one down!


Oooh wonderful, post a picture when you receive it!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilovemylife1414

First time posting on Tiffany forum! I love Atlas collection, it was dream to have one for a while. I got necklace last year and ring this year for my upcoming birthday!


----------



## Toronto Carre

princess.shelby said:


> Bringing this thread back to life... received the Atlas studs as a birthday gift. They are so comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090407
> View attachment 4090409
> 
> 
> I do find them so shiny they are impossible to photograph on tho! [emoji23]


Good to know they are comfy. I really like these earrings. They look great.


----------



## MahoganyQT

haruki2008 said:


> Oooh wonderful, post a picture when you receive it!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



Unfortunately I was sent a horrible fake which I will be returning. I hope Tiffany releases it again because I’ve only purchased my jewelry directly from them and don’t want to risk getting another fake [emoji37].  Its such a lovely piece!


----------



## haruki2008

MahoganyQT said:


> Unfortunately I was sent a horrible fake which I will be returning. I hope Tiffany releases it again because I’ve only purchased my jewelry directly from them and don’t want to risk getting another fake [emoji37].  Its such a lovely piece!


Omg! Sorry to hear that. 
There's a preloved one for sale on a Tiffany's Facebook USA group. The admins do a great job patrolling fakes and trusted sellers are there. If you'd like to be a member, just to check it out, I'll send you the link. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MahoganyQT

haruki2008 said:


> Omg! Sorry to hear that.
> There's a preloved one for sale on a Tiffany's Facebook USA group. The admins do a great job patrolling fakes and trusted sellers are there. If you'd like to be a member, just to check it out, I'll send you the link.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


Thank you. Please send me a link.


----------



## MahoganyQT

I picked this up after sending back the fake bracelet. I love it! The length of the chain is adjustable, which is a plus.


----------



## MahoganyQT

.


----------



## MahoganyQT




----------



## razl62

MahoganyQT said:


> View attachment 4120773


Love this! I've had my eye on this since I saw it on the website. Would you mind sharing a photo of the clasp and how it adjusts? I don't have any of Tiffany's adjustable chains. Thank you.


----------



## MahoganyQT

razl62 said:


> Love this! I've had my eye on this since I saw it on the website. Would you mind sharing a photo of the clasp and how it adjusts? I don't have any of Tiffany's adjustable chains. Thank you.



Sure, Here’s the clasp. 



I hunted down another charm bracelet and this time its the real deal. The 7 inch size is perfect for my small wrists!


----------



## emmakumqut

MahoganyQT said:


> View attachment 4120773



Love this! I hadn’t seen this before.


----------



## MahoganyQT

emmakumqut said:


> Love this! I hadn’t seen this before.



Thank you. I think they recently re-released this piece. I’ve seen pre-loved ones before. I snatched it up as soon as I saw it on the website. There is something about the clean, bold, yet simple lines of the Atlas Collection that I can’t resist.


----------



## razl62

MahoganyQT said:


> Sure, Here’s the clasp.
> View attachment 4122852
> 
> 
> I hunted down another charm bracelet and this time its the real deal. The 7 inch size is perfect for my small wrists!
> View attachment 4122855



Thanks so much, this is definitely on my wish list! Enjoy both of your beautiful pieces.


----------



## haruki2008

MahoganyQT said:


> Sure, Here’s the clasp.
> View attachment 4122852
> 
> 
> I hunted down another charm bracelet and this time its the real deal. The 7 inch size is perfect for my small wrists!
> View attachment 4122855


I'm glad you got the real deal now. Sorry I didn't send you the link earlier, I was drowning at work over the week.
Yup I have small wrists problem like you too!


----------



## MahoganyQT

haruki2008 said:


> I'm glad you got the real deal now. Sorry I didn't send you the link earlier, I was drowning at work over the week.
> Yup I have small wrists problem like you too!



It’s funny that my wrists are what really drew me to Tiffany jewelry. I’ve had such a hard time finding nice bracelets that fit my wrist. I purchased the small T Square bangle and I’ve been a fan every since.


----------



## midniteluna

MahoganyQT said:


> Sure, Here’s the clasp.
> View attachment 4122852
> 
> 
> I hunted down another charm bracelet and this time its the real deal. The 7 inch size is perfect for my small wrists!
> View attachment 4122855


I have the atlas necklace in the lock design bought from ages ago.. not sure if it is still available. I love the atlas collection! Where did you get the bracelet? Is it brand new?


----------



## MahoganyQT

midniteluna said:


> I have the atlas necklace in the lock design bought from ages ago.. not sure if it is still available. I love the atlas collection! Where did you get the bracelet? Is it brand new?



I found the bracelet from a seller on Poshmark. It is currently unavailable from Tiffany. I believe it originally came out in 2003. The condition is like new. I didn’t know it existed until I saw @haruki2008’s bracelet.  I had to have one. I originally received a fake from another seller, which I sent back and received a refund for. The prices for some authentic preloved ones are crazy so I was lucky to find this one at a reasonable price.


----------



## midniteluna

MahoganyQT said:


> I found the bracelet from a seller on Poshmark. It is currently unavailable from Tiffany. I believe it originally came out in 2003. The condition is like new. I didn’t know it existed until I saw @haruki2008’s bracelet.  I had to have one. I originally received a fake from another seller, which I sent back and received a refund for. The prices for some authentic preloved ones are crazy so I was lucky to find this one at a reasonable price.



I didn’t even realize there was this design. It is beautiful and unique. Thanks for sharing! I check Tiffany from time to time for new atlas designs. It’s always nice to see other members post and share here


----------



## Julezah

I’m glad to hear you were able to find the bracelet, and also that you got an authentic piece off Poshmark! I’ve seen some items on there that I was interested in, but I’m so wary of getting a fake. Was the fake you received also through Poshmark?



MahoganyQT said:


> I found the bracelet from a seller on Poshmark. It is currently unavailable from Tiffany. I believe it originally came out in 2003. The condition is like new. I didn’t know it existed until I saw @haruki2008’s bracelet.  I had to have one. I originally received a fake from another seller, which I sent back and received a refund for. The prices for some authentic preloved ones are crazy so I was lucky to find this one at a reasonable price.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Julezah said:


> I’m glad to hear you were able to find the bracelet, and also that you got an authentic piece off Poshmark! I’ve seen some items on there that I was interested in, but I’m so wary of getting a fake. Was the fake you received also through Poshmark?



No. The fake was from Etsy.


----------



## midniteluna

midniteluna said:


> I have the atlas necklace in the lock design bought from ages ago.. not sure if it is still available. I love the atlas collection! Where did you get the bracelet? Is it brand new?


Sharing the beautiful atlas piece that I got!


----------



## nauornever

Would you mind sharing some modelling pics of the cube necklace? I saw it on here and fell in love, but it's not available here yet.. Thanks!


----------



## MahoganyQT

The Atlas addiction continues.  I just received this Atlas toggle bracelet from The Real Real.


----------



## MahoganyQT

nauornever said:


> Would you mind sharing some modelling pics of the cube necklace? I saw it on here and fell in love, but it's not available here yet.. Thanks!



Sure, I’ll try to remember to take pictures tonight.


----------



## nauornever

MahoganyQT said:


> Sure, I’ll try to remember to take pictures tonight.



I'd really appreciate it!  Also is the cube rather heavy or lightweight?


----------



## MahoganyQT

nauornever said:


> I'd really appreciate it!  Also is the cube rather heavy or lightweight?



I took pictures of the chain adjusted to both lengths. I believe they are 16 and 18 inches. The pendant is light weight in my opinion.


----------



## nauornever

Thank you so much for the pictures! The necklace looks great on you. Sooo, I just emailed my SA and asked her to order it from the US.


----------



## MahoganyQT

nauornever said:


> Thank you so much for the pictures! The necklace looks great on you. Sooo, I just emailed my SA and asked her to order it from the US.



Yay! You won’t regret it! The adjustable chain is such a bonus! I think I may use it on my Open Atlas pendant as well.


----------



## nauornever

MahoganyQT said:


> Yay! You won’t regret it! The adjustable chain is such a bonus! I think I may use it on my Open Atlas pendant as well.


Yeah, I like those, too. Makes it easier to layer different necklaces. Do you think it's possible to take the pendant off the chain?


----------



## MahoganyQT

nauornever said:


> Yeah, I like those, too. Makes it easier to layer different necklaces. Do you think it's possible to take the pendant off the chain?


 
I actually just checked and it doesn’t come off, which is good and bad...lol.


----------



## nauornever

MahoganyQT said:


> I actually just checked and it doesn’t come off, which is good and bad...lol.


It's beautiful anyways.  Just heard back from my SA who'll order it for me. Can't wait!


----------



## MahoganyQT

nauornever said:


> It's beautiful anyways.  Just heard back from my SA who'll order it for me. Can't wait!



Did you receive the pendant? How do you like it?


----------



## MahoganyQT

This is what happens when I browse The Real Real.


----------



## nauornever

MahoganyQT said:


> Did you receive the pendant? How do you like it?



Sadly no. My SA tried it, but said she couldn't order it since it was an old piece and it's not possible to order it. Though I think it was just re-released in the US?! I hope I can visit the store someday soon and talk to her in person, usually it's not a problem to order something from the US. Or they should just release it in Germany, too.  

Your new pendant is beautiful!


----------



## MahoganyQT

nauornever said:


> Sadly no. My SA tried it, but said she couldn't order it since it was an old piece and it's not possible to order it. Though I think it was just re-released in the US?! I hope I can visit the store someday soon and talk to her in person, usually it's not a problem to order something from the US. Or they should just release it in Germany, too.
> 
> Your new pendant is beautiful!



Oh no! Yes, I purchased the re-released cube directly from Tiffany. Thanks for the compliment on my new to me pendant. I wore it today and I love it. It is nice to find a preloved item for a fraction of the current selling price.


----------



## nauornever

MahoganyQT said:


> Oh no! Yes, I purchased the re-released cube directly from Tiffany. Thanks for the compliment on my new to me pendant. I wore it today and I love it. It is nice to find a preloved item for a fraction of the current selling price.



Oh, yes. I love a good deal on a pre-loved item. Usually can't pass these up!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Hopefully I’m done! I had to have this cute little pierced disc. It’s great for layering with my DBTY bracelet. It’s another TRR find.


----------



## nauornever

It's really cute! You have some great items from this collection.


----------



## MahoganyQT

nauornever said:


> It's really cute! You have some great items from this collection.



Thanks! TRR has been a real enabler lately.  I’m petite and they sell the small, delicate pieces at crazy low prices. My wrists are only 5.5 inches around and I keep finding small bracelets there. I just ordered  the pierced pendant that matches the bracelet because the price was so low ‍♀️.  They seem to add new Atlas pieces daily. The pieces I keep finding were previously discontinued but rereleased.


----------



## Emerson

Just sharing my atlas hoop earrings to this thread! 
It would have been close to 14 years since my husband and I went to NY and purchased these from T&Co on 5th Avenue. I don’t wear them as much now but they are still my favorite pair of earrings!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Emerson said:


> Just sharing my atlas hoop earrings to this thread!
> It would have been close to 14 years since my husband and I went to NY and purchased these from T&Co on 5th Avenue. I don’t wear them as much now but they are still my favorite pair of earrings!



Wow! These are absolutely gorgeous [emoji7]. These are a testament to how timeless the collection is! You should wear them more!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I went to brunch today and wore a combination of Atlas pieces. My 10 year old son said “What’s with you and all these Roman Numerals?”l can’t always explain my addiction but I love them!!


----------



## PamK

MahoganyQT said:


> I went to brunch today and wore a combination of Atlas pieces. My 10 year old son said “What’s with you and all these Roman Numerals?”l can’t always explain my addiction but I love them!!



Very cool!! Take a photo and share it! [emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## BostonBlockhead

Anyone else notice that their Atlas bangle opens on it's own quite frequently?  If so, was Tiffany able to tighten that closure for you?  This is the model I'm referring to:


----------



## MahoganyQT

I wore my Atlas Dangle Necklace today. I love it, especially the little diamond accent.


----------



## nauornever

MahoganyQT said:


> I wore my Atlas Dangle Necklace today. I love it, especially the little diamond accent.


I've never seen this necklace before. It's really beautiful!


----------



## ildera5

BostonBlockhead said:


> Anyone else notice that their Atlas bangle opens on it's own quite frequently?  If so, was Tiffany able to tighten that closure for you?  This is the model I'm referring to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205094



Hi, when I went to look at this bangle, my SA mentioned that Tiffany could add another latch for security to the opening - I guess she knew something we didn't!  See what your SA says .


----------



## Jussy0406

Emerson said:


> Just sharing my atlas hoop earrings to this thread!
> It would have been close to 14 years since my husband and I went to NY and purchased these from T&Co on 5th Avenue. I don’t wear them as much now but they are still my favorite pair of earrings!


They are stunning! I purchased the rose gold hoops recently but just not loving them. Wish I had got the white gold!


----------



## Jussy0406

I've got the Atlas rose gold diamond earrings and the open atlas white gold and diamond ring. I wear the ring everyday still but the earrings I kind of regret.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

ildera5 said:


> Hi, when I went to look at this bangle, my SA mentioned that Tiffany could add another latch for security to the opening - I guess she knew something we didn't!  See what your SA says .



Thank you!!!


----------



## MaegUT07

BostonBlockhead said:


> Anyone else notice that their Atlas bangle opens on it's own quite frequently?  If so, was Tiffany able to tighten that closure for you?  This is the model I'm referring to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4205094


I have the same bangle but with sapphires.  Tiffany tightened the clasp for me AND put two other little clasps on it for security purposes (I did not like the chain option). They are small and unobtrusive, but now I don't worry about my bracelet falling off.


----------



## BostonBlockhead

MaegUT07 said:


> I have the same bangle but with sapphires.  Tiffany tightened the clasp for me AND put two other little clasps on it for security purposes (I did not like the chain option). They are small and unobtrusive, but now I don't worry about my bracelet falling off.



I had a local jeweler added a side lock.  Never comes off now.


----------



## denimcococabas

Out and about in Tiffany and Tod’s. One of my fav pieces from the atlas collection.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Considering a yg open Atlas ring from the collection, any wearers out there?
Doo you still like Atlas jewellery after a while?


----------



## uhpharm01

B4gl4dy said:


> Considering a yg open Atlas ring from the collection, any wearers out there?
> Doo you still like Atlas jewellery after a while?


I love the open Atlas Ring in YG, too.  I need to hurry up and buy it.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

uhpharm01 said:


> I love the open Atlas Ring in YG, too.  I need to hurry up and buy it.


Why hurry?


----------



## uhpharm01

B4gl4dy said:


> Why hurry?


I'm always worried that the items that I like are going to get discontinued? I have a bad skill of finding item when they are discontinued or about to be discontinued.


----------



## uhpharm01

B4gl4dy said:


> Considering a yg open Atlas ring from the collection, any wearers out there?
> Doo you still like Atlas jewellery after a while?


The open atlas ring is only in size 4 and 4 1/2 in yellow gold on their website. You have to have a store locate your size. Good luck.


----------



## MaegUT07

B4gl4dy said:


> Considering a yg open Atlas ring from the collection, any wearers out there?
> Doo you still like Atlas jewellery after a while?


I still wear my Atlas bracelet all the time. I now wear with my Apple Watch, and I think it is a lovely combination.


----------



## uhpharm01

B4gl4dy said:


> Considering a yg open Atlas ring from the collection, any wearers out there?
> Doo you still like Atlas jewellery after a while?


Oh and remember that if your size isn't available please be sure to ask the SA if you can place an order for your size so when it becomes available that it will be shipped to you. Happy Shopping.


----------



## razl62

B4gl4dy said:


> Considering a yg open Atlas ring from the collection, any wearers out there?
> Doo you still like Atlas jewellery after a while?



My daughter has the silver version of the open Atlas ring and it's a bit different than the gold version. The gold version has much more open space between the numbers. I had my eye on the gold version for the longest time, but when I tried it on I found I didn't like it as much as the silver version. Just wanted to point this out in case you hadn't seen them both in person. She wears hers all the time as a thumb ring. She also has the rose gold open pendant and never takes it off (I don't see that on the site any longer, so maybe it has been discontinued). Both pieces have held up very well with constant wear. Enjoy!

Link to silver version: https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/rin...wse&trackpdp=bg&fromcid=288192&trackgridpos=3
Link to gold version: https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/rin...wse&trackpdp=bg&fromcid=288192&trackgridpos=8


----------



## Deleted member 629947

razl62 said:


> My daughter has the silver version of the open Atlas ring and it's a bit different than the gold version. The gold version has much more open space between the numbers. I had my eye on the gold version for the longest time, but when I tried it on I found I didn't like it as much as the silver version. Just wanted to point this out in case you hadn't seen them both in person. She wears hers all the time as a thumb ring. She also has the rose gold open pendant and never takes it off (I don't see that on the site any longer, so maybe it has been discontinued). Both pieces have held up very well with constant wear. Enjoy!
> 
> Link to silver version: https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/rin...wse&trackpdp=bg&fromcid=288192&trackgridpos=3
> Link to gold version: https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/rin...wse&trackpdp=bg&fromcid=288192&trackgridpos=8


Thank you for your insight! I had no idea they were different but luckily will be going to the store to try them on, will choose then


----------



## Julezah

razl62 said:


> My daughter has the silver version of the open Atlas ring and it's a bit different than the gold version. The gold version has much more open space between the numbers. I had my eye on the gold version for the longest time, but when I tried it on I found I didn't like it as much as the silver version. Just wanted to point this out in case you hadn't seen them both in person. She wears hers all the time as a thumb ring. She also has the rose gold open pendant and never takes it off (I don't see that on the site any longer, so maybe it has been discontinued). Both pieces have held up very well with constant wear. Enjoy!
> 
> Link to silver version: https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/rin...wse&trackpdp=bg&fromcid=288192&trackgridpos=3
> Link to gold version: https://www.tiffany.com/jewelry/rin...wse&trackpdp=bg&fromcid=288192&trackgridpos=8


I didn’t realize this! What Roman numerals are on the gold ring? I can’t tell from online. Is it the equivalent of 12 3 6 and 9?

Thanks!


----------



## razl62

Julezah said:


> I didn’t realize this! What Roman numerals are on the gold ring? I can’t tell from online. Is it the equivalent of 12 3 6 and 9?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, you are correct. I don't have my daughter's ring in front of me, but I believe the are two "sets" of the 3, 6, 9, 12 on the silver version and just one on the gold (open) version. The gaps between the numerals on the gold version are wider. I think it just depends on the look you prefer. There are also other ring styles (pierced and solid and with diamonds), all just a bit different.

I'm going to need to give these all another look the next time I go to the store...


----------



## Julezah

razl62 said:


> Yes, you are correct. I don't have my daughter's ring in front of me, but I believe the are two "sets" of the 3, 6, 9, 12 on the silver version and just one on the gold (open) version. The gaps between the numerals on the gold version are wider. I think it just depends on the look you prefer. There are also other ring styles (pierced and solid and with diamonds), all just a bit different.
> 
> I'm going to need to give these all another look the next time I go to the store...


Thank you!


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Sadly some of the pieces from the collection are being discontinued, so im told...Don’t know anymore if I’ll manage to get hold of my dream yellow gold ring


----------



## Julezah

B4gl4dy said:


> Sadly some of the pieces from the collection are being discontinued, so im told...Don’t know anymore if I’ll manage to get hold of my dream yellow gold ring


Oh no!!! Is that a piece definitely being discontinued?


----------



## uhpharm01

B4gl4dy said:


> Sadly some of the pieces from the collection are being discontinued, so im told...Don’t know anymore if I’ll manage to get hold of my dream yellow gold ring


Call customer service or contact a Tiffany store and try and see if they can locate it for you. Good Luck.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Yes, I was told by SA/manager at Tiffany’s Old Bond Street London that Atlas Open Ring is no longer available in the collection. They’re discontinuing other pieces too but I didn’t enquire which.
I managed to secure my ring and will be receiving it in upcoming weeks, yay!


----------



## razl62

B4gl4dy said:


> Yes, I was told by SA/manager at Tiffany’s Old Bond Street London that Atlas Open Ring is no longer available in the collection. They’re discontinuing other pieces too but I didn’t enquire which.
> I managed to secure my ring and will be receiving it in upcoming weeks, yay!


So glad you were able to get your ring. Did you decide on the yellow gold? I wonder if they are discontinuing the silver version? I'll need to check with my local SA to see what's up, thanks for the heads up. Will look forward to pics when you receive it.


----------



## Julezah

B4gl4dy said:


> Yes, I was told by SA/manager at Tiffany’s Old Bond Street London that Atlas Open Ring is no longer available in the collection. They’re discontinuing other pieces too but I didn’t enquire which.
> I managed to secure my ring and will be receiving it in upcoming weeks, yay!


Congrats!!!

Also curious what metal you chose. Did you size up a size because it’s a wider ring? Or did it fit true to size?


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Julezah said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> Also curious what metal you chose. Did you size up a size because it’s a wider ring? Or did it fit true to size?


Chose yellow gold and my usual size + half size up. It’s difficult to say for sure if the same sizing rule would apply to you, yes the ring is wide but quite dainty...


----------



## Julezah

B4gl4dy said:


> Chose yellow gold and my usual size + half size up. It’s difficult to say for sure if the same sizing rule would apply to you, yes the ring is wide but quite dainty...


Thank you for the response—very helpful!


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Finally!


It’s more substantial actually than what I remember from my first impressions. So happy with it!


----------



## uhpharm01

B4gl4dy said:


> Finally!
> View attachment 4399641
> 
> It’s more substantial actually than what I remember from my first impressions. So happy with it!


Congrats.


----------



## jbk123

18k rose gold thin pierced ring


----------



## MahoganyQT

I’ve worn this pendant 3 days straight, a rarity for me.


----------

